# Big belly at night!



## bex3614

Recently i have noticed, that at night time before i go to bed, my belly becomes really bloated! And it also feels hard. I cant help but wonder if some of it is my baby? Or if it is just the bloating?
The wierd thing is its not this size during the day, and like i said it only expands at night? I am a size 10, and wouldnt really call my self fat, but wasn't really skinny either, but didnt have a big bump like this before my pregnancy! Im only 10 weeks, and is my first baby, so i wasnt really expecting to have a big tummy as of yet. Here is a photo: 



Has any body else experienced this? Or know what may cause it... x


----------



## charlotte88

it is most likely bloat hun, but wont be long before it is baby :) i started showing at about 16 weeks

x


----------



## BrEeZeY

i started showing really early with my DS and i popped last week and im now 18 weeks and i have always felt bigger at night jst cause im bloated from salt and everything i ate that day haha :blush:


----------



## charlotte88

if you think about it logically baby is only just over an inch long so you really wouldnt be able to feel much. The "hardness" your feeling is probably your uterus because that is filled with fluid and baby is floating about in there so baby is pretty far in for you to be able to feel him/her yet :)

xx


----------



## NewMommy17

I feel the same at night i think its just everything we eat during the day and bloat also ughhh i want my bump already im thin and feel fat !


----------



## Leanne11

That was like me at night.
Then u deflate in the morning. Lool its just all bloat. Soon ull wake up in the morning and it doesnt deflate anymore, and then its round and hard all over! Ull know when its baby, but it wont be just yet, bubba is still very tiny! x


----------

